# wywala mi spofity

## marcin3977

witam tak jak w temacjie wywala mi spofity po zalogowaniu do pulpitu mam plasme prosze o pomoc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Napisz posta jeszcze raz po ludzku. Przeczytałem go 3 razy i nadal nie wiem o co Ci chodzi.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli wywala się podczas odtwarzania to wyczyść cache, jeśli nie pomoże to usuń wszystkie źródła lokalnych plików (w ustawieniach Spotify) i sprawdź ponownie – u mnie pomogło, Spotify wywalało się na niektórych plikach pochodzących z lokalnej kolekcji, pliki oczywiście działają w każdym innym odtwarzaczu…

----------

